# Moving & VERY worried about WILD rats!



## RatQueen (Sep 26, 2007)

I'm moving to a friends house and it's located in a wooded area. I'm very worried that my girls might get impregnated by the wild rats and I need some tips on how to prevent that from happening. Oh and keeping them inside wont make much of a difference because the wild rats can get in and out as they please. :roll: So if you have any tips or ideas please share them asap!!! (I'm moving within the next 3 weeks.)


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

If there's no way to keep them out, get the girls spayed.


----------



## RatQueen (Sep 26, 2007)

I ment they can get in and out of the house. They shouldn't be able to get into the cages.


----------



## AlexzRose (Aug 15, 2007)

Yea but some rats have been known to mate even through the bars of cages. You should just get your girls spayed.


----------



## RatQueen (Sep 26, 2007)

It's to expensive! And I just plain don't wan't to spend money needlessly like that if I can do something easier physichaly and money wise.


----------



## Hippy (Jul 23, 2007)

Then there is nothing that can be done but to look around the room where your rats are staying, make sure there are no already made entries by the rats and if so, plug them up. 
If you think the rats can get through the bars somehow, who knows how, then get a thin mesh so they cant get in.
Supervise all free play time.
Maybe have the rats sleep in your room because I don't know if the wild rats will be curious enough to want to be in a room with you, even when your sleeping.

[oh god, the thought of wild rats running around in a room I'm in, gah, makes me queezy.]

Try not to have anything in the room that your rats are in, that the wild rats may find welcoming, ect, food, snacks, treats.

Umm, this is me just thinking really.. Hope it helps?


----------



## Mana (Apr 22, 2007)

If you're that worried about wild rats getting to them, spaying wouldn't be a needless expense. I don't know how many girls you have, but even one litter can end up costing more than a spay. I'm not sure about this, but if your girls are spayed, then the wild ones might not have any interest at all in them - which would be good, because I would be concerned about possible fighting, injuries, not to mention the diseases wild rats might transmit to your girls.

This doesn't sound like a very good situation for your rats, with no real solution if there's no way at all to keep the wild ones out of the house and away from them... :?


----------



## simbakitten (Oct 10, 2007)

like mana said, its not a needless expense if your afraid of the wild rats gettin your girlies pregnant. also if the can get them pregnant they might give them diseases. and maybe keeping your rats in a high traffic are might scare off the wild rats


----------



## A1APassion (Jul 29, 2007)

if wild things can get inside then that means that the tame things can get out

also by the wild things coming in you have a very unhealthy thing happening inside that house for both you, your friend & the pets

these wild things can bring in illness & their droppings are going to create toxins that are very unhealthy to breath


----------



## dreadhead (Mar 1, 2007)

get a cat... ours kills anything that steps foot in "her" yard. :roll: she loves our rats though.


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

I would worry less about the chance of your rats getting bonked by a rogue rat, and more around what lurgies the wildies can bring in.

Letting your rats run around where wild rats could possibly have been running, urinating etc can put them (and you) in danger of catching some real nasties


----------



## g0tink87 (Aug 22, 2007)

well one solution that might work wich im sure everyone will disagree....i would set up traps or poison somewhere that your rats wont get into. If you have wild rats running around where you live...like actually coming in and out as they please, well then thats a problem. A pretty unhealthy and unsanitary problem.

I dont want anyone to take it the wrong way. I love animals but, I dont care what it is...a rat, mouse, squirell, racoon, bugs, cats, birds or even a human. If your in my house and your unwanted...your considered a pest. Theres only one solution for pests...extermination. Its sometimes sad but it has to be done.


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

I see where you're coming from, but considering that rats are the pets AND problem - the risks of one of the PET rats accidentally nibbling on a lovely looking poison pellet is too high

Especially as pet rats are so curious and have the 'oh, i see something, let me put it in my mouth' outlook on life. Wild rats are much more likely to ignore the poison/trap


----------



## dimlights (Oct 26, 2007)

Someone else beat me to it...get a cat. Even if it's a mostly-outdoor cat, mine certainly cleared my barn/acreage of mouse+rat presence easily enough. I only ever saw 'em when miss kitty wanted to give me a present.


----------



## rat_ratscal (Sep 23, 2007)

thats mean!!!!!


----------



## Sparker (Jun 17, 2007)

Ration1802 said:


> I would worry less about the chance of your rats getting bonked by a rogue rat


HAHA!


----------



## Schmea (Sep 21, 2007)

Personally, I'd be looking to keep the rats out permanently. Yes, you could probably come up with some solution to just keep your girls from getting pregnant, (i.e. housing them in a slightly smaller cage inside a larger one) but again, these wild rats might be carrying diseases that your girls aren't conditioned to, and you could lose them. Beyond that, if the rats can get in, your rats can get out... they'll find those exits, and explore them quickly enough.

My personal thought would be to pick up a few square feet of thick (thick enough so as to not be chewed through,) chicken wire, some wire cutters, and a staple gun. If you're moving in, the place should be pretty empty when you arrive, so very thoroughly inspecting the whole place, including "hidden" places (i.e. under the fridge/stove, and the like), and cutting and stapling the chicken wire over every hole, no matter how small. Open up any vents (i.e. dryer vent, air intake etc.) to the outside, and do the same thing: air will still flow through the chicken wire, but the rats will not. Rats are not magic, and their gaining entrance means there is, simply, an entrance for them. 

Personally I'd see this as a positive thing for living arrangements period: keeping out wild animals can only be a good thing for your home.


----------



## RatQueen (Sep 26, 2007)

Some of you don't understand what I'm asking.... I want IDEAS not statements! Oh and the rats (wild & pet) can NOT get in or out of the cage. The wild rats can only get in the house. The owners live in the house next to us (less then 30 ft) and they have THREE cats that are good hunters. But no number of cats can eleminate the rats in the whole neiborhood. (Our side of the hill.) Oh and btw do you know how much vets charge to even LOOK at a rat in the Santa Cruz county?! O.O And don't even try to find a good vet that likes rats! If I wanted to get my five girls spayed it would add up to at LEAST $1000!!!!! O.O So if you have any ideas that will not be as costly money wise and physichaly please do share! Oh and again I've not moved in yet but will be moving in within the next two weeks.


----------



## AlexzRose (Aug 15, 2007)

LoL... sounded like they were giving you lots of ideas on how to keep the wild rats out.

Your post above confuses me. Are you not willing to atleast find how the rats are getting into the house and sealing it off? Seems like the easiest thing to do about it.


----------



## Hippy (Jul 23, 2007)

Rats. living in your house. bring in horrible things, bad for you and your rats. Find out how they are getting in and stop it. Thats an idea. And I believe my whole reply to you was filled with ideas.

The matter is, are you going to try our ideas or just keep asking?


----------



## reachthestars (Feb 27, 2007)

Ok, the suggestion of rat traps/poison is downright not cool. Did you know the chemical in rat poison kills them by not allowing their blood to clot? It causes them to slowly bleed to death. The traps oftentimes don't do their job properly, and you're left with a rat with a broken neck who is still alive and suffering. Youu may concider them 'pests', but when it comes down to it, they're doing what comes naturally to them. 

If you're going to go with the trap method, you best beth is Hav-a-Heart/live traps. You can then release them a good distance away from your home.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

You are sure that these wild rats come into the house when people are there? Most wild rats are very shy and want nothing to do with us "predators". My mom has wild rats living under her house but not one has ever come inside the house proper.

I would make sure the spacing on your girl's cage is small enough and put it on a table that isn't near anything else and not easy to climb.

Where do you normally run your girls? Bathroom, couch, bed? 

As to wild rats mating with domestics through the bars? Highly unlikely. The female has to be in just the right position (back arched up, etc) for the male to be able to clasp her middle and mate with her. Through narrow bars? It might happen but as I said its physically unlikely, plus those spooky wild rats would probably bolt at any sound. I have 6 1/2 wild rats here, and even with 1/2 domestic blood in them, are some very skittish characters.


----------



## A1APassion (Jul 29, 2007)

suggestion:

Hire & licensed contractor to come in & plug all the holes where the rats are getting into the house & then hire a professional exterminator who is willing to set hav-a-heart traps to eliminate all outside rats from the interior of the now sealed home. 

Whether the rats come into the living areas of the home or stay behind the walls the fact that they are getting in is a health risk for every living creature in this house. The wild rats will leave behind feces/urine on the interior of walls. With time this builds up toxic levels that will make you ill. Because they rats are also wild they are exposed to everything that can make them sick in the wild. When they enter the house they could very well bring in the very ickies that we try so hard to aviod with the QT procedures that are paramount in ensuring our rats health.

However, the only real suggestion here that should be followed will be quite costly & labor intensive. There are no other suggestions that will rsolve this issue other than stop the rats from coming in & if they have been coming in for a long period of time the home owner is looking at additional costs of having to remove wall facings & clear out the animal waste that has built up.

ok, now for my resources
I was a licensed contractor for over 10 yrs, I was the owner of my own remodeling business that also did commercial cleanings. I have had to do numerous jobs in remodeling & repair where the cause for my services were a direct result of damage caused by wild things that got inside a house. I had to wear masks & even carry my own source of breathable air when I entered some homes or took down a wall because in some cases, breathing in the fumes of the waste of certain animals can cause permanent lung damage or even death. (i.e. bats)

I know you may have come on here looking for a quick fix regarding an accidental breeding but hopefully now, because of the feedback you are getting, you will see that there is much more going on here that you should consider. Things that you never thought of to begin with. No one is tossing out irrelevant statements, they are simply pointing out that there is a lot more to consider than just an oops pairing of your pets to a wild thing. We are concerned for your rats health & well-being but we are also concerned about everyone else as well.


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

lilspaz68 said:


> I have 6 1/2 wild rats here, and even with 1/2 domestic blood in them, are some very skittish characters.


Very true - I've worked a lot with my Max (pure wild rat) and even now she's reasonably tame, she's incredibly skittish. I couldn't imagine an outdoors living wild rat wanting to come near a well-lived in house unless it absolutely needs to.

As many have said, your rats getting pregnant shouldn't be your primary concern - it's the diseases and illness's that these wild rats can bring IN to your house that you should be worried about - you don't seem to have listened? If you are worried about the expense of spaying your rats - what about the expense if they - or yourself - gets ill because of them?

You need to a) find out where these rats are getting in, b) find a way to STOP the rats getting in and c) clean thoroughly areas that the wild rats have been known to roam.

Personally, I wouldn't take my rats into a house where wild rats are known to use it as a rat-hotel simply because of these risks.


----------



## dimlights (Oct 26, 2007)

rat_ratscal said:


> thats mean!!!!!



How, exactly??

Rats themselves will kill & eat smaller animals...

You yourself probably eat meat or utilize some sort of animal product in every day life (clothing, etc)... 

The "circle of life" is a predator/prey relationship, and that's what keeps us all going. Wild rats ARE technically pests--that is, they contribute nothing useful but can bring a lot of harm. 

I have never used a rat/mouse trap or poison, but I have no problem with my cats doing what is natural to them: hunting & filling their bellies.


----------



## A1APassion (Jul 29, 2007)

completely off topic but I just couldn't help myself

ummm... rats do contribute since they play a huge role in that circle of life thing you mentioned

In fact, I can only think of one creature right off hand that truly doesn't contribute a darn thing... that lab experiment that went wrong down here in Florida, the dreaded Love Bugs. In fact I think their only contribution in a circle of sorts is to the profit base of auto repair people we pay to repaint our cars. 

ok, I leave you to the previous topic at hand that I do believe has run its course

<smile>


----------



## glindella (Sep 9, 2007)

RatQueen said:


> Some of you don't understand what I'm asking.... I want IDEAS not statements! Oh and the rats (wild & pet) can NOT get in or out of the cage. The wild rats can only get in the house. The owners live in the house next to us (less then 30 ft) and they have THREE cats that are good hunters. But no number of cats can eleminate the rats in the whole neiborhood. (Our side of the hill.) Oh and btw do you know how much vets charge to even LOOK at a rat in the Santa Cruz county?! O.O And don't even try to find a good vet that likes rats! If I wanted to get my five girls spayed it would add up to at LEAST $1000!!!!! O.O So if you have any ideas that will not be as costly money wise and physichaly please do share! Oh and again I've not moved in yet but will be moving in within the next two weeks.


1. Your have been given many ideas, you can't just keep asking until you get the ones you want, no matter how many times you asks what color grass is the answer will always be green (or grown I guess) it won't change becuse you want a better answer.

2. If you can't afford the vet cost you should have thought of that before you got the rats, its not our fault so don't take it out on us.


----------



## Phobie (Jun 3, 2007)

g0tink87 said:


> well one solution that might work wich im sure everyone will disagree....i would set up traps or poison somewhere that your rats wont get into. If you have wild rats running around where you live...like actually coming in and out as they please, well then thats a problem. A pretty unhealthy and unsanitary problem.
> 
> I dont want anyone to take it the wrong way. I love animals but, I dont care what it is...a rat, mouse, squirell, racoon, bugs, cats, birds or even a human. If your in my house and your unwanted...your considered a pest. Theres only one solution for pests...extermination. Its sometimes sad but it has to be done.



Ok everyone make sure you don't visit and overstay your welcome


----------



## g0tink87 (Aug 22, 2007)

Phobie said:


> Ok everyone make sure you don't visit and overstay your welcome



I can see how what i said might sound mean....i should have used the word intruders. lolol.
ok let me rephrase it a little.....any intruders will be shot, squished, stepped on, poisoned or trapped. :twisted: 


Going back to the OP question, why are you even moving into a home where wild rats are running free anyway? I wouldnt be worried about your pet rats....I would be worried about myself. Do whatever you need to get that place sealed up before even moving a single piece of furniture in there.


----------



## g0tink87 (Aug 22, 2007)

reachthestars said:


> Ok, the suggestion of rat traps/poison is downright not cool. Did you know the chemical in rat poison kills them by not allowing their blood to clot? It causes them to slowly bleed to death. The traps oftentimes don't do their job properly, and you're left with a rat with a broken neck who is still alive and suffering. Youu may concider them 'pests', but when it comes down to it, they're doing what comes naturally to them.



i never said it was the right thing to do or it is "cool" or the best way.
But it is the simplest way...and probably the most effective and cheapest. I guess it comes down to a matter of opinion.

Just to give an anology of the situation....I have had pet tarantulas in the past. I think they are one of the coolest and most interesting pets to own. BUT! If I was hanging out watching TV on the couch and some big ass spider came dangling down in front of me I would be sure to quickly remove my footwear and squish him as quick as possible. 
Or would it be better for me to just catch it and put it outside so it will eventualy find its way back in and then maybe bite me next time.

Humans and all other animals instincts are to protect its living quaters, or home, or den, or cave or nest or whatever. Removal of intruders is not cruel...its just the way life is. Go try to hang around a bears little home in the woods...watch how fast you become chop meat.


----------



## ledzepgirl16 (Oct 29, 2007)

I have to agree with the spaying option...besides being a good idea to prevent the wild boys from mating through the cages (which they can and will do if at all possible), spaying is wonderful for the girls' health...it can lengthen life span and prevent tumors and other cancers. With all that in to be considered, I would hardly call it a needless expense.


----------



## reachthestars (Feb 27, 2007)

g0tink87 said:


> Just to give an anology of the situation....I have had pet tarantulas in the past. I think they are one of the coolest and most interesting pets to own. BUT! If I was hanging out watching TV on the couch and some big ass spider came dangling down in front of me I would be sure to quickly remove my footwear and squish him as quick as possible.
> Or would it be better for me to just catch it and put it outside so it will eventualy find its way back in and then maybe bite me next time.
> 
> Humans and all other animals instincts are to protect its living quaters, or home, or den, or cave or nest or whatever. Removal of intruders is not cruel...its just the way life is. Go try to hang around a bears little home in the woods...watch how fast you become chop meat.


When you kill a spider you do it quickly, so that there is little to no pain involved. When a rat or mouse is caught in a trap they are still very much alive and well aware of what is going on around them as they slowly die. Cheap? Yes. Effective? Yes. Does that make it right? Certainly not in my opinion.

The difference between animals and ourselves is that we have the intelligence and resources to find other ways to remove creatures we see as 'pests'. No matter how small they are, or how much they 'bother' us, we owe them that much. And I am the person who takes spiders outside rather than killing them (whenever possible) .


----------



## BlueSkyy (Sep 27, 2007)

i take spiders outside too 
everyone just laughs at me though 

i think the best solution would be fixing the house...
you shouldn't have to live in a place that isn't safe from the "wild"
if rats can get in, what about squirrels or raccoons or possums?
and i bet it will get super cold in the winter, and your heating bills will be sky-high...
i would fix the house before you move in. it will increase the value of your home and make it safer and better to live in.


----------



## lostbutnotforgot (Apr 19, 2007)

BlueSkyy said:


> if rats can get in, what about squirrels or raccoons or possums?


Don't forget skunks! :wink: 


I take spiders outside too. I even have a 'bug buddy' to make the job easier. :lol:


----------



## RatQueen (Sep 26, 2007)

I can't "fix up" the house because I'm renting it and for an insanely low price at that!


----------



## AlexzRose (Aug 15, 2007)

RatQueen said:


> I can't "fix up" the house because I'm renting it and for an insanely low price at that!


Then don't move in! Its not a safe environment for you or your rats! Is cheap rent really worth putting yourself and your beloved pets at risk?!


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

If you're renting it, your landlord should be obligated to sort these problems out.

I know money appears to be a huge issue with you, but in this instance, being cheap about it doesn't solve anything


----------



## rat_ratscal (Sep 23, 2007)

i take bugs outside unless they are full of spikes and antennas, suction cupped feet and look like centipededs -shivers- people think im crazy


----------



## BlueSkyy (Sep 27, 2007)

RatQueen said:


> I can't "fix up" the house because I'm renting it and for an insanely low price at that!


tell the landlord and refuse to move in until he fixes the problem. he shouldn't be leasing a house like that; you can probably report him to a board of health or something.


----------



## RatQueen (Sep 26, 2007)

AlexsRose said:


> RatQueen said:
> 
> 
> > I can't "fix up" the house because I'm renting it and for an insanely low price at that!
> ...





BlueSkyy said:


> RatQueen said:
> 
> 
> > I can't "fix up" the house because I'm renting it and for an insanely low price at that!
> ...


I can't do that because these people are doing me a HUGE favor by letting me rent their extra house. The "landlords" are a friend of my friends and are being VERY nice about letting me rent the extra house. Did I mention that he and his wife built both houses from scratch? Or that the houses are made of wood? Not to mention that the extra house has mostly been used for storage since their kids moved out. Or that I live in the Santa Cruz County of California? Or that I only have to pay like $600 for EVERTHING? So you tell me what's better for me and my rats living their or living on the street?


----------



## rat_ratscal (Sep 23, 2007)

um living thre, if you live on the street you'd be really cold. but why dont you continue on living where you do?


----------



## lostbutnotforgot (Apr 19, 2007)

I still don't understand why they wouldn't let you do the work of 'fixing it up'. Do they want the rats going into their house? I'm assuming they also know that there are rats in their house?


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

If the 'landlords' are that willing to let you have this extra house of theirs, surely they won't fuss about you fixing up the house, stoping these wilduns coming in, because in the long run it'd be in there benifit if they want to rent again after you?


----------



## Mana (Apr 22, 2007)

I don't understand either. Presumably, they do not want wild rats in their house. Why would they not let you find a way to stop the rats from getting in? Have you talked to them about it?


----------



## dimlights (Oct 26, 2007)

I lived in a place like that......My cats were constantly getting in and out, and I had no idea where, and one night I stumbled into the bathroom to find a young oppossum on the counter. 8O 

But I only paid $500/month and had ten acres. You can't board a horse for less than $300/month here, so it was worth it to have a place for me and my horse for that price, even with the cold/hot, various pesky creatures, bugs, etc... 

But: I had a cat and never saw a mouse in my house (just heard them in the walls :roll.


----------



## RatQueen (Sep 26, 2007)

Well they'll let us "patch up" the house but it has SOOOOOO many nooks and cranys and STUFF GALORE that is theirs and their kids it would be very rude to mess with it even with their ok and it would take forever to find all if any of the holes...



rat_rascal said:


> but why dont you continue on living where you do?


Because it was only a temperary place. You know,a home between homes.

Edit-Fixed the quote.


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

Ask yourself what is more important; being 'polite' (I don't personally see how asking to fix up THEIR house to fix THEIR problem can be rude) or being safe and healthy?


----------



## RatQueen (Sep 26, 2007)

It's because it's like a....a rats nest in that house!!! And I'd have to move all and I mean ALL of there stuff to look around most of the house. And half of the stuff is their kids stuff and they don't even want their parent (the landlords) to touch their stuff!


----------



## reachthestars (Feb 27, 2007)

Whjy are they renting you a house thats full of their own stuff? If you're paying money you shouldn't have to live surrounded by all their junk.


----------



## A1APassion (Jul 29, 2007)

this is sounding more & more like a train wreck waiting to happen

not only do you have wild vermin running through a place where you plan to live but you also have someone else's possessions in this space?

what happens when they want their stuff? do they just come in & get it? what if they do & some things they thought they stored there are not & they accuse you of tampering with it?

I can totally respect being stuck in a rough spot, faced with the possibility of not having a roof over my head... been there, done that, burned the t-shirt... but you REALLY need to reconsider this move because this whole scenario screams "DON'T DO IT!!!"

Talk with the people where you currently live & tell them you need more time. There has to be resources out there that can help you find a more suitable place to live or possibly hook you up with one of those room-mate locater services so that you & 1 or 2 other people can split the rent on a place.

Honestly, I hope you don't view my comments as out of line. I am extremely sympathetic to your situation because I have been displaced & I know how stressful it can be. I had one child & one on the way at the time when myself & my husband both lost our jobs in the same week. It was during the Gulf War crisis back in 1990. Both of our employers decided to cut back because of the fear of war (the first Bush/Saddam pissing contest). I was about 4 months pregnant & my oldest had just turned 2 years old. We had just emptied our bank account to move into a nice 2 bedroom apartment so that we had room for the new baby. We had nothing to fall back on so we had to sacrifice our security deposit in order to not have them sue us because of our failure to honor the 1 year lease contract. So nice of them, we won't hold you to it but we won't give you anything back even though you have only lived here 2 weeks. So here we are, no money, no jobs & everything we own packed in a moving truck that had to be returned the following day.

Long story cut short... here I am 17 years later... I made it. I did what I needed to do this time & every other hard time I had in my life & how I did it was by keeping a clear head, never panicking & thinking through things very carefully before acting upon them.

Please take some time & re-think this before you find yourself in one of those situations that is often referred to as going from the frying pan to the fire.


----------



## dimlights (Oct 26, 2007)

I'm actually going to amend whatever I said earlier and agree with Julia, pending furthur information.

This is sounding more and more like the place that I lived in, where I lost a $500 deposit due to the "condition of the place" after moving out. Nevermind all the work that came out of MY pocket to make the place livable in the first place. They also had a bunch of stuff there, some of which they accused me of taking and some of which they insisted *I* had left there. A chunk of that deposit went towards garbage removal of THEIR junk! To top it off, I later found out the property wasn't even zoned residential, and I'd probably been living there illegally (according to the state) and could've been uprooted at any moment by codes enforcement. 

I still believe the landlords to be good people....they do have several properties in the area...but I should've either taken a step back to access before signing the lease, or forced more specifics/refused to put a deposit on what was really a dump. 

So--don't learn the hard way like I did, learn the easy way from my mistakes!


----------



## RatQueen (Sep 26, 2007)

I thank you for your concern but I can asure you that this place and the people that own it are ok. The room they are letting me use is mine and mine alone! ^.^ It's the rest of the house that's full of stuff. Oh and something that's kinda awsome is that Page (one of the landlords) has his own band! There called The Mojo Navigators. Ever hear of'em? Well the band pactices every Thursday downstairs. (I'm on the second floor) Anyway I thank you again for your concern but would like to get back the the original topic of this post. How should I protect my girls from wild boy rats? I can't afford to spay them,I don't want to put out ANY traps and I need a solution that is easy and none expensive.


----------



## reachthestars (Feb 27, 2007)

We've all given you suggestions on how to protect your girls, if you haven't found a solution by now I doubt anything new will be suggested that you'll find helpful.


----------



## BlueSkyy (Sep 27, 2007)

if you can't: 
-spay the females
-put out traps
-prevent the rats from getting in

then i can't think of anything else to do. a male rat will do a lot to get to a female in heat, so even if you surrounded the cage with land mines and barbed wire, they'd still try to get to the girls, unless you watched them 24/7 to chase off the wild rats, which isn't possible.

i truly can't offer any more ideas, and i apologize for that.


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

RatQueen said:


> I need a solution that is easy and none expensive.


Simple, there isn't one.

We've given you solution after solution and it sounds as though you've ignored every single thing we've said. If you're looking for the easy way out (which sounds like sitting around and doing nothing because it might cost you a little money and effort) then you're not going to find it for this situation.

We've told you before that keeping the wild boys from 'pregnating' your rats isn't enough. You need to keep them away, full stop.


----------



## A1APassion (Jul 29, 2007)

there are no other suggestions (well I have one or two more but I see there is no point in offering them)

you are determined to move there even though many concerns were pointed out... at least you can't come back later & write about things like, "I never expected this to happen" with regards to the concerns that have been discussed.

Good luck to you

I truly hope that you & your pets don't suffer any harm or illness


----------



## RatQueen (Sep 26, 2007)

Hello!!! I just wanted to check-in and say everything is fine and dandy! ^.^ I've been in the new place for about three weeks now and there have been ZERO signs of wild rats! ^.^ Oh and I got a kitten! He is still only 6 months but is already a big boy and looks to be a promising hunter!


----------

